# contrações diversas da língua falada



## WAMORZINHO

Sei lá!
Contraimos muito o *Deixa eu *em* Tho ou Xô.*
Agora no Brasil temos a mania de tirar o erre e o esse do final das palavras.
Espere ai = Perae.
Deixe-me cantar= Tho cantá.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

o que é= ki kié?
em mim= nimim


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Só porque quero ser incluído no papo...a minha contribuição:

*Você acha, não é? = cê áxa, né?*
*virgem Maria = vix(i)* 


_ox(ê) quer dizer o que mesmo? "ô gente"_


----------



## coolbrowne

tom_in_bahia said:


> _ox(ê) quer dizer o que mesmo? "ô gente"_


*Tom*, meu caro, a resposta mais simples seria *não*, mas não é tão simples assim :
Ox(och) é abreviatura de *oxente!* e esta vem, de fato, de "ô gente"
Por quê então "não"? porque a conexão é tão antiga que quem usa isso hoje certamente não está pensando "ô gente", só expressando espanto. Comparando, quem diz "Xovê" está pensando "Deixa eu ver" e quem diz "Vichi!", está pensando "Virgem (Maria)!", sacou?
Esta expressão é do Nordeste (eu sou pau-de arara). A Bahia - onde você está estacionado - é meio dividida: o interior é mais nordestino, a capital é menos.
Até mais ver...


----------



## Macunaíma

O tópico está escorregando de mansinho pro assunto das contrações comuns na fala, e nesse ponto ninguém há de dar lições a um mineiro! Houve um _thread_ muito bom sobre nossas contrações (a Alandria me disse que são chamados _sândis_) que está defunto há um tempo mas é muito interessante. A gente pode continuar este papo lá, antes que nossa Super Moderator Plus Tabajara D) nos faça ajoelhar no milho.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Hexlein said:


> Muito obrigada pelas correcções. Então se se fala "a gente" sempre quer dizer "nos" e não "as (outras) pessoas"? Não pode-se usar como em espanhol?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, eu também não o vejo nada mal, so muito complicado para os pobres estrangeiros.
> O que passa é que eu nem sequera conhecia a sentença "Deixa eu ver"...
> 
> Espero não haver ofendido a nenguem... (?)
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Hexlein.


Hexlein, muitos amigos meus que estão aprendendo a ligua, dizem que é uma das mais dificeis, e que parece ser a mais fácil! Enganamos muito bem!



Macunaíma said:


> A gente pode continuar este papo lá, antes que nossa _Super Moderator Plus Tabajara_ D) nos faça ajoelhar no milho.


Deixa a Vanda ler isso!!hahaha


----------



## Alandria

WAMORZINHO said:


> o que é= ki kié?
> em mim= nimim


 
Acho muito marcado o primeiro exemplo. "kiki" me soa beem paulista... 
Já o "ni", para nós do sudeste pode soar até normal, mas lá no nordeste e no norte eles sequer imaginam que às vezes fazemos isso...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Não sei se trata de contração, mas muitas pessoas "comem" a letra "d" quando as palavras estão no gerúndio.
Cantando = cantanu
Fazendo = fazenu
Dizendo = dizenu

E, por aí vai ....


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Alandria said:


> Acho muito marcado o primeiro exemplo. "kiki" me soa beem paulista...
> .


 Ganhou um prêmio! Paulista sim!


----------



## andlima

Não sei, mas o "kikié" não me parece bem uma contração... é só a pronúncia regular de "que que é", não?


----------



## Macunaíma

andlima said:


> Não sei, mas o "kikié" não me parece bem uma contração... é só a pronúncia regular de "que que é", não?


 
Algumas pessoas - como eu - falam _kekié_. Mas concordo que não é uma contração propriamente dita. 

Outra famigerada contração mineira é *spridiporco *(espírito de porco). Vanda, você confirma essa?  

E tem também o clássico diálogo dos mineiros fazendo café, onde um deles pergunta "Popopó?", ao que o outro responde "pó".*

* "Pode pôr pó?", "Pode".


----------



## Vanda

A contração de que mais gosto é mucadim = um bocadinho. Minha irmã sempre pedia a minha mãe um mucadim de leite.


----------



## heldersamps

Eu sempre falo "mermão" (meu irmão). é bem popular no rio de janeiro. Mas mesmo eu sendo paulistano falo "mermão" quando falando coloquialmente.


----------



## coolbrowne

Esta é ótima, *Macunaíma *


Macunaíma said:


> ...um deles pergunta "Popopó?", ao que o outro responde "pó".*
> 
> * "Pode pôr pó?", "Pode".


Lembrou-me de outra, não exatamente uma contração mas (segundo alegam), mineira; (quem pergunta é o barbeiro):
"Vai _arco_ ou _tarco_?" "_Verva_"

Quero só ver quem decifra


----------



## WAMORZINHO

coolbrowne said:


> Esta é ótima, *Macunaíma *Lembrou-me de outra, não exatamente uma contração mas (segundo alegam), mineira; (quem pergunta é o barbeiro):
> "Vai _arco_ ou _tarco_?" "_Verva_"
> 
> Quero só ver quem decifra


 :O
eu também quero ver!
algo que tenha haver com bigode e barba?


----------



## leolino

"Vai álcool ou talco?" "Vai erva"? Sei lá... 
E a história do "popopó" continua:

- Pó pô pó?
- Pó pô, mais põe poco pra mode popá o pó.


----------



## Vanda

Gente, só não vamos começar a contar casinhos agora, né? Vamos continuar com nossas contrações. Para estes "causos" mineiros, Macunaíma já colocou um link para um tópico anterior!


----------



## Hino

Macunaíma said:


> Algumas pessoas - como eu - falam _kekié_. Mas concordo que não é uma contração propriamente dita.
> 
> Outra famigerada contração mineira é *spridiporco *(espírito de porco). Vanda, você confirma essa?
> 
> E tem também o clássico diálogo dos mineiros fazendo café, onde um deles pergunta "Popopó?", ao que o outro responde "pó".*
> 
> * "Pode pôr pó?", "Pode".



hahaha, tô me divertindo com este tópico. e eu falo 'oxente' amoado. 'xo lê', 'xo vê', 'xo te contá' 

tem outra: "Tácádanado!" "Tácáp***!"

e tbm: "quer uma cerva?" 

tem o *preu*: preu fazer o quê?

pegaí!


----------



## coolbrowne

Entendido 


Vanda said:


> Gente, só não vamos começar a contar casinhos agora, né? Vamos continuar com nossas contrações. Para estes "causos" mineiros, Macunaíma já colocou um link para um tópico anterior!


Para fechar a especulação e o "causo", já que *leolino* _cravou_ a pergunta: 


leolino said:


> "Vai álcool ou talco?" "Vai erva"?


E a resposta?
(Aqua) *Velva*.

E nada mais disse, nem lhe foi perguntado.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Hino said:


> hahaha, tô me divertindo com este tópico. e eu falo 'oxente' amoado. 'xo lê', 'xo vê', 'xo te contá'
> 
> tem outra: "Tácádanado!" "Tácáp***!"
> 
> e tbm: "quer uma cerva?"
> 
> tem o *preu*: preu fazer o quê?


 Eu não uso 'cerva', uso 'breja'
E churrasco?
'Xurras'
Que incorporou o 'X'!!


----------



## Benvindo

Tem uma na qual os estrangeiros bóiam quando ouvem, o _kseké? _(o que você quer?). E o exemplo a mais célebre de que me lembro é o _cadê?  _==> que é (feito) de?


----------



## olivinha

Outra: _podexá_ = pode deixar.


----------



## uchi.m

Outra: _xácomigo_ = _deixa comigo_ = _consider it done_!

Uchi.m


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Módique?
Por modo de que?
Por que?


----------



## andlima

Benvindo said:


> E o exemplo a mais célebre de que me lembro é o _cadê?  _==> que é (feito) de?



Tem também o "quedê" e o "quede"... Só que esses casos não são contrações exclusivas da língua falada... Já foram bastante incorporados na escrita e têm status de palavra mesmo...


----------



## Denis555

É verdade! A língua portuguesa está cheia de contrações que pouco escrevemos mas que falamos frequentemente. Mais alguns exemplos pra nossa série.

Taí = está aí.
Taqui = está aqui.
'Cê = você.
Mesm'assim = mesmo assim.
'Tar = estar (e toda a sua conjugação): Eu devo 'tar maluco. Eu 'tou/ tô aqui. Ela 'tá / tá em casa. Eu 'tava cansado. Eu 'tive doente. Eles 'tão chegando. 'Tamos aí.

Qu'eu = que eu: 'Cê quer qu'eu venha? 
Qu'ele = que ele: Eu acho qu'ele não vem.
Qu'ela = que ela: Eu achei qu'ela 'tava com raiva de mim.
Qu'a gente = que a gente: 'Cê quer qu'a gente pense o quê?
(na verdade também é comum contrair o "que" para "qu' " diante de vogal.

C'um = com um: Eu vi ela c'um cara esquisito.
C'uma ; c'uns ; c'umas = com uma ; com uns ; com umas.

M'esqueci = me esqueci.
S'esqueceu = se esqueceu: ela s'esqueceu do batom.

Pacas / paca = pra caralho [*pa*ra *ca*ralho]
Bel'Horizonte = Belo Horizonte (também "Belô", esse "ô" vem de H*o*rizonte)
Num = não (=nãum -> n'um)
Né = não é (-> n'é)

Falan'o = falando (e todos os gerúndios)
Mulé = mulher (-> mul'e')
Nego = negro (-> neg'o)
Nega = negra (-> neg'a)
Caba = cabra no sentido de "sujeito": Cabra bom! Cabra da peste! Usado muito no NE do Brasil(-> cab'a)
Bonitim = bonitinho (-> bonitin'). Adjetivos em inho -> im.
'Brigado(a) = obrigado(a) [como em inglês 'cause = because].

Pr'ocê = pra você ("pr'eu" já foi mencionado)
Pra(s), pro(s) = para a(s), para o(s)
Pr'um(a) = pra um(a) (também pr'uns, pr'umas)
Tu falas'e /falassi/ = tu falaste (muito usado em Pernambuco) Todos os verbos no pretérito perfeito, segunda pessoa (tu).
S'eu = se eu: S'eu soubesse qu'ela 'tá me traindo.
S'ele ; s'ela (a mesma ideia)

El'é = ele é: El'é um gato! (el'é -> /êlé/)
El'é = ela é : El'é uma gata! (el'é -> /élé/ a pronúncia do primeiro "e" faz a distinção.
Ess'é = esse é _ou _essa é. A mesma diferença ocorre: ess'é /êssé/ =esse é ; ess'é /éssé/ =essa é.
Na verdade, considero que o uso mais frequente de "esse" em vez de "este" (e seus derivados) é porque contraímos o "este" para "es'e". E ninguém pode dizer na fala a diferença, mais ou menos como em inglês 'til (=until) e till que significam a mesma coisa.

Pel'amor de Deus! = Pelo amor de Deus!
Muit'obrigado(a)! = muito obrigado(a)!
Os home' = Os homens (= gíria: policiais)
Vam'bora! = Vamos embora!
'Bora! = C'mon! [_inglês_] (-> vamos embora! -> na verdade também "embora" vem da contração de "*em* *bo*a ho*ra*")


----------



## Vanda

Para os estrangeiros que ficaram perdidinhos com as contrações do mineirês, aqui vai uma explicação em inglês.

PS.: Já inclui este site sobre gírias e expressões nos recursos.


----------



## Thomsen

Benvindo said:


> Tem uma na qual os estrangeiros bóiam quando ouvem, o _kseké? _(o que você quer?). E o exemplo a mais célebre de que me lembro é o _cadê? _==> que é (feito) de?


 
O _cadê?_ pode ser tambem "Onde fica?"?  Acho que ouvi usado assim por um amigo.


----------



## Vanda

Thomsen, sobre cadê queira se dirigir a esta discussão, please:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=311055&highlight=cad%EA

Gente, aqui continuamos com as contrações, para escarafunchar (mais do que já foi) o cadê, por favor, dirijam-se ao link acima.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Já ouvi muito:

Niquiqui = no que, "Niquiqui eu abri a porta, dei de car' cum quem?! ".


----------



## Macunaíma

Alguém aí já ouviu a piada do mineiro desorientado: _"Num sei doncovim, oncotô e proncovô!"_ (Não sei de onde que eu vim, onde que eu estou e para onde que eu vou!)

E a do mineiro escandalizado que exclama _"Cru cré, corroró!" _(Cuz credo, que coisa horrorosa!)

E tem aquela do thread do jazyk (link no meu primeiro post) que eu achei a mais engraçada justamente porque eu nunca tinha ouvido mas consegui entender NA HORA: _"Sessá sessôns páss na Saváss?"_ (Você sabe se este ônibus passa na Savassi?)


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Cêcredita?
Você acredita?


----------

